# Looking for a Reputable Breeder



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello!
I am looking for a reputable breeder to adopt a German Shepherd pup from. I tried to purchase a pup about two years ago from what turned out to not be a reputable breeder and all we ended up with was heartache. (I was so niave) So, now I am starting my search again. I have been around the internet and feel drawn to the dogs of Alta-Tollhaus kennels, I have heard so much good about them here that it is hard not to love the idea of an Alta-Tollhaus pup, but I am looking for other recommendations as well.

A little about me,
I am a 29 year old single mom with a seven year old son. We already have a 3 year old female Lab mix who is a rescue. I own my home and am having the yard fenced in as soon as I finish getting quotes from the contractors. My son and I are active, we go camping, day hiking, we hang at the beach, go to soccer games/practice, training classes with our Labby, play outside in the yard half the day, and I really want a male pup that can hang with the activity and be social since we spend a lot of time in public. I won't be competing in any way with the dog I bring home, at least that is not the plan at this time. My pup will be a well loved family member. I am able to work from home at times as well as having an office that is pet friendly, so he won't have to spend much time alone.

I live in Texas, south of Houston, but I am willing to consider any breeder as long as they are reputable. I can't bear to go through another bad experience.

Thanks so much

Aubrey


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Alta-Tollhaus is a good breeder if you are looking for showline gsds.


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

Showline? you see, I know nothing. What is the difference in show and working lines and is one better than the other if you are looking for a pet puppy?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

AuberryShortcake said:


> Showline? you see, I know nothing. What is the difference in show and working lines and is one better than the other if you are looking for a pet puppy?


A good breeder will match up your needs with the right puppy no matter what lines or look you're looking for.

Here's a good site that gives you a very brief breakdown of all the different types of german shepherds out there.

Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## CharlestonPirate (Jul 14, 2010)

*Breeder*

We got our male puppy from the below breeder. I can not say enough positive things about our puppy, the process of getting him and the breeder herself. She produces VERY sound and beautiful dogs. She is located in Dallas.

German Shepherd Breeder | German Shepherd Puppies for sale | German Shepherd Puppies


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello and welcome from north Houston (Conroe)!!!  

Sorry, I dont have any recommendations for breeders in this area. I do know some breeders that I would stay away from, after a family member had a bad experience. Which is why I decided that I didn't care how far I had to go, I was going to find a good breeder (the breeder I ended up with is in Michigan).

This board is a great resource, I'm sure you'll find exactly the pup youre looking for, good luck!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome from Pearland, Texas!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

To sum it up, working dogs (Blacks, Sables, Bicolors, etc.) are bred for that, work. Showlines (Black and Red) are bred to look pretty in the show ring but not necessarily for their working ability. A well bred GSD whether from working or show lines will make an excellent pet. You just gotta know what you want in a pet (high, medium, low drives) choose a good breeder and trust him/her to match you with the right pup.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

A friend of mine recently relocated from Belgium to Texas - gawd if I know the name of the town!!! He has 3 male black and red pups (one a coatie) available that were bred in Germany before he moved and born here. 

I don't think he has a kennel website up yet....his kennel name is v Xazziam....

Lee


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome, I have an Alta-Tollhaus dog and have never been happier, he is everything I ever wanted and more. The key to any line is doing your research and purchasing through a reputable breeder who not only breeds for temperament and performance, but is also someone who will be there for you in the long run, there are several great breeders on this board, do your homework on what "flavor" you would like to have, there are puppies from every line that would be a great match for your family.


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

PM sent OP


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I sent you a pm on a Dallas area breeder. Nice dogs (showlines), titled parents and reasonable prices ($1500-$2000). She'll be at the Seiger show....you should consider coming to it. It's in the Dallas metroplex April 29-May 1st. It would give you an opportunity to see a number of dogs and meet some breeders.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's the thread with the Dallas Seiger show link:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/150283-dallas-sieger-show.html


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who responded and who sent PM's with advice! I have done further research and have decided to try a dog from rescue lines  I have applied to be a foster for a local GSD rescue. I am still dreaming of a GSD pup, but if I am honest with myself a puppy really isn't the best fit for my family right now, and there are so many dogs waiting in rescue that need love too. So, I am going to work on fostering and finding a rescue that will be a good match with my crazy bunch. It will give me more time to research and learn about what kind of pup will be right for us when the timing is right for a pup.

Thanks again!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for choosing to rescue! I'm a volunteer with both Austin GSD Rescue and Good Shepherd GSD Rescue. Which group did you apply with? Greater Houston?


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

Second Chance Shepherds, in Houston


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I hope I'm not coming on too strong when I say "I love you" lol. I absolutely LOVE the fact that there is a new person who came on here did it right by researching first wanted a reputable breeder actually had a good one picked out and decided to be honest with themselves about their capabilities and put their strong wants aside for whats best AND THEN decided to rescue which is awesome!!! Also, not only are you saving one while you learn about the breed but your gonna be a foster and hopefully save a few which is awesome!! HUGE applause from me and a BIG thank you for your choice awesome job.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Edit: After posting I just noticed I already pm'd you. I've slept since then so that memory is long gone!


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Auberry,
I f you decide on a puppy we got Osa here
Home Page in Santa fe. ASL, and a great pet for a family.


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

Holmeshx2, :laugh:
You might say I am a bit of a ringer though, I worked in an animal shelter while in college, its where I picked up my love for GSDs, and I preached research and responsible ownership to adopters and those surrendering dogs for a couple of years myself. So, I am new here, but not really new to pet ownership education, I guess? I just caught puppy fever there for a little while. (how can a person not get puppy fever every now and again? their little faces and fat little bodies are so CUTE!)


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Great choice! I volunteer and used to foster with a couple rescues. So rewarding. I really couldn't be happier with our girl Elsa. She is everything we could ever ask for and more in a dog. PERFECT working line girl that impresses World level competitors (just not in bitework  ). We have a puppy coming soon from a breeder, but Elsa is definitely our heart dog. I'm worried about the puppy though--it's soooo nice to have an adult in the house!!


----------

